# Football Sports Betting Tips & Strategies 2021



## technomoney1 (Aug 26, 2021)

I want to share some betting tips for some of today's football matches. If you are a bettor, you can pick one or a combination of any of the tips that suit your betting preference. I recommend single bets or a combination of two or at most three selections to increase your chances of winning. Keep in mind that the more selections you add to your bet slip, the lesser your chance of winning. So, keep it simple, but if you are the risk taker and can afford to lose as much as possible, then accumulate a many as you wish. However, I wish you good luck with your bets. If you want to develop sports betting app, website, software for your sports business you can go for the *sports betting app development company* that develops according to your requirements. 

Disclaimer: The betting tips contained within this post are for information purposes of matches with good value and possible chances of winning. There is no guarantee of winning your bet with the selections here. You solely bear the risk from whatever you chose to do with the information I have provided. 

Here are my selections from today's football fixtures: Spartak Moscow is hosting the Portuguese club, SL Benfica, at Otkritie Arena, Moscow in the first leg of the Champions League third qualifying round. Competition: Champions League Qualifiers Time: 18:00 (GMT+1) Betting Tip: Both teams to score (BTTS) also known as Goal-Goal within some communities of bettors. Useful Stats The last time Benfica played Spartak Moscow away in the European competition the match ended at 2:1. Both teams scored and over 2.5 goals were recorded. There have been over 2.5 goals scored in Benfica's last 7 games (Champions League). Spartak Moscow has failed to win 10 of their last 11 matches (Champions League).​





H2H Benfica 2 : 0 Spartak Moscow - 07/11/2012 Spartak Moscow 2: 1 Benfica - 23/10/2012 The two teams have met only twice in a 2-leg UEFA Champions League clash 9 years ago. Each team won at home soil with at least two goals recorded on each encounter. Both teams registered at least a goal (Both teams to score) when Spartak Moscow hosted Benfica. Competition: Champions League Qualifiers Time: 19:00 (GMT+1) Betting Tip: 1x (home/draw) - This is a double chance market selection. Ferencvarosi host Slavia Prague at Groupama Arena Stadium, Budapest, in the first leg of the third qualifying round of the UEFA Champions League (UCL).

The home team comes into this match with a 4-match winning streak from the previous qualifying rounds scoring at least two goals on each occasion. Meanwhile, the visitors are playing their first match of the UCL qualifying round Useful Stats Ferencvarosi has won their last four Champions League games, scoring not less than 2 goals each. The away team (Slavia Prague) has gone on 8 winless streaks in the Champions League (no win in 8 UCL matches).  8 out of the home team's last ten UCL matches ended with at least 3 goals.

Head to Head There is no head-to-head data available, as the two teams have never met in any competition. Septemvri Sofia vs Spartak Varna | Tip: BTTS (GG) | Odd: 1.85 | Bulgaria D2  Botev Plovdiv vs Levski Lom | Tip: 1x (home/draw) | Odd: 1.55 | Bulgaria D2 The Strongest vs Real Tomayapo | Tip: Home win and over 2.5 | Bolivia D1 Wadi Degla vs Al Ahly | Tip: Away win | Odd: 1.25 | Egypt Premier league Forge vs York United | Tip: Home win | Odd: 1.54 | Canadian Premier League Philadelphia vs Toronto | Tip: BTTS (GG) | Odd: 1.60 | USA MLS  These are all I have today. Good luck with your choices.​


----------



## Grimmer_66 (Aug 27, 2021)

technomoney1 said:


> I want to share some betting tips for some of today's football matches. If you are a bettor, you can pick one or a combination of any of the tips that suit your betting preference. I recommend single bets or a combination of two or at most three selections to increase your chances of winning. Keep in mind that the more selections you add to your bet slip, the lesser your chance of winning. So, keep it simple, but if you are the risk taker and can afford to lose as much as possible, then accumulate a many as you wish. However, I wish you good luck with your bets. If you want to develop sports betting app, website, software for your sports business you can go for the *sports betting app development company* that develops according to your requirements.
> 
> Disclaimer: The betting tips contained within this post are for information purposes of matches with good value and possible chances of winning. There is no guarantee of winning your bet with the selections here. You solely bear the risk from whatever you chose to do with the information I have provided.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, mate!


----------

